# Memorial Motorcycle trip-MCpl Ray Arndt



## Osotogari (4 Aug 2008)

I am planning a memorial motorcycle trip (cars are welcome but you just might find the fuel stops somewhat arduous) to pay some respects to MCpl Ray Arndt, formerly of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, who was killed in Afghanistan in August of 2006.

I would like to keep this low-key and not have it turned into a support-the-troops rally, though such functions serve a good purpose.  Instead, if you knew or served with Ray and will be in the Edmonton area this August send me a PM and I'll send along the details, or you can check the "Run for Ray III" page on facebook.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Aug 2008)

Brendan is that you?


----------



## Osotogari (6 Aug 2008)

Admitting to nothing, yes.
Who's this?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Aug 2008)

How many Westie officers do you know that you did your DP2B with?


----------



## Osotogari (11 Aug 2008)

You mean ones mentioned in the credits for _I, Robot_?  Yes, I acutally checked last time we watched it.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (12 Aug 2008)

LOL...Hey buddy. Give me a shout sometime.


----------

